

Leap Motion Game  - msbwood
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cEnbahFm-E
Leap Motion is making an effort to get some serious gamers. Video looks cool. If you have a Leap you should try it
======
msbwood
I tried this game and it was surprisingly good.

------
jamesbritt
There are many Leap Motion games.

What makes this one stand out?

